# Best Expat Bank in Spain



## Calabaza (Sep 6, 2013)

Moving to Spain in a few weeks and will obviously need to open a new bank account. Can anyone please advise which bank(s) are the most helpful for an English speaker with limited Spanish ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calabaza said:


> Moving to Spain in a few weeks and will obviously need to open a new bank account. Can anyone please advise which bank(s) are the most helpful for an English speaker with limited Spanish ?


:welcome:

where will you be moving to?

you'll find that some branches of different banks will have English speakers & some won't - I think most have their websites available in English though


----------



## Calabaza (Sep 6, 2013)

Around Turre, Bedar, & Mojacar in Almeria


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Calabaza said:


> Around Turre, Bedar, & Mojacar in Almeria


hopefully someone from that neck of the woods will be able to recommend someone


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

we use bankia in vera and they have people who speak English hope this helps


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Calabaza said:


> Moving to Spain in a few weeks and will obviously need to open a new bank account. Can anyone please advise which bank(s) are the most helpful for an English speaker with limited Spanish ?


There are lots and lots of different type banks in Spain. Which one will suit you will depend on a variety of criteria. I'd suggest doing a google search, there are websites that run through all the different types. Bank charges also tend to be much higher than in the UK so you should consider that too.

There's a Barclays in Mojaca.

In my experience apart from the larger main branches, most of the smaller sub-branches rarely have anyone who speaks English.

I'd also try and pick one that have websites in English—not all of them do.


----------

